# Sig Op hopefuls out there



## canadianblue

I'm currently applying to become a signal operator in the forces after I could no longer go infantry. The more I hear about the types of duties Signal Operators have to do, the more and more I like it. Just wondering who all is in the application process, or even who's already a signal operator, and why they decided to go in as a Signal Operator in the Canadian Forces???


----------



## P-Free

Hey Futuretrooper,

I'm in the application process right now too, everything is complete just waiting for the call to come now. 

Cheers.


----------



## Aries

I'm a Sig private. i can't tell you everything....but i can tell you what the job is like and things along those lines as well as training.

Just PM me


----------



## J_Mac

I am another  Sig op hopeful waiting on "the call". I finished all my tests and had my interview in early May. Before I began the application process( Jan) I did a lot of research on the internet and talked to lots of people. After much thought I decided it was definitely the trade I wanted to go for. Like you Futuretrooper, the more I learn about it the more excited I am.


----------



## J_Mac

So right after my last post I called the recruiting center, and actually got to talk to a person! That was awesome within itself, but even better I got fantastic news. Turns out I have a job offer(Sig op), and will be going to BMQ Sept 26th- Dec 9th.  I don't even know how to express how excited I am!!! They told me the only reason no one called was because it is so busy right now and they were waiting to call people who's job offers were so far off. Hopefully there will be some good news for you guys in the near future too!!! Who knows, we could end up at the same BMQ!!!


----------



## canadianblue

I'm going to BMQ from September 12 to December 9th at St Jean. Actaully how I got into SigOp's was kindof a fluke, went into the process to go infantry, after getting a job offer with the PPCLI told my vision was no longer good and instead accepted an application as a Signal Operator. However the more research I do the more interested I got in it, and can't wait till I can get through training. I'm going to do my best to be as successfull as I can be in the forces.

Good luck to all of you applying.


----------



## P-Free

Hey J_Mac, my timeline is about the same as yours. Started the application at the end of January and had my interview, aptitude and medical on May 11th, I've been debating calling the recruiting center or not over the past few days and after reading your last post I think I'll go ahead and phone them on Monday morning..won't hurt I suppose. I've always been anticipating leaving sometime in September or October but a definitive date would be great,

Did they tell you if you'd be going to St. Jean or to Borden? 

Cheers.


----------



## J_Mac

Heya P-free, I didn't ask where my BMQ would be because at that point I thought there was just the one in St.Jean. However after reading various posts about Borden, and the dates other people were told, it looks like Borden might be where I am headed. A few people going from Sept 26th to Dec 9th have said they were told Borden, whereas futuretrooper for example was told Sept 12th- Dec 9th in St. Jean. I'll definitely ask my recruiter when we speak next, it does seem odd to have two BMQ's of different lengths coinciding.


----------



## P-Free

My recruiting center is expecting results by the end of the month for the selection board held on July the 18th. Not sure though, because kincanucks said SigOps go to a different selection board.

Ah well, I'll phone them again at the end of the week I suppose.

Cheers.


----------



## Mojo Magnum

Hey Guys,
I am another new Sig Op recruit. I have been advised by Srgt Braida at my local recruiting office in Barrie, On that I will be merit listed today or tomorrow.  But I have read through several threads on this forum and have heard that because Sig op is distressed they are not merit listing  people, just filling vacancies as fast as they come up.  I have also read that August Bmq is full, their filling Sept now and Oct is the last month to get in for this summer.   I am hopefull for late September or October.

Can anyone clarify or confirm this info for me?
Will I be going to BMQ this summer if I am merit listed as of July 24?

Mojo.


----------



## P-Free

Fluck, I'm pissed. Just phoned the local recruiting center (after being merit listed since June 22nd - more than a month) and I'm told there is a problem with my file. I've got no drivers license and no drivers license equals no Sig Op. Took them 8 months and me giving them a call before they realized the error. So check and double check your files often and ride your recruiters jock or else this may happen to you! 

Now my first choice is Combat Engineer and I am set back 1 month. No wonder people tell the recruiting system to get stuffed daily! I might join them if I could but fast food work isn't all its cracked up to be.


----------



## bonitabelle

I am going for Sig Op as well as I was just merit listed on Tuesday.  I was also told that Sig Op is fast tracked which means that there is no monthly selection board.  I have also been informed by reading other posts that they are almost full with the September BMQ is almost full.  There is still a chance that you will get in either September or October.  

If anyone else with more knowledge can verify this, please do.


----------



## meni0n

Since when is having no driver license means no sig op? All you need to qualify on as a pte is the LSVW.


----------



## Zombie

P-Free said:
			
		

> Fluck, I'm pissed. Just phoned the local recruiting center (after being merit listed since June 22nd - more than a month) and I'm told there is a problem with my file. I've got no drivers license and no drivers license equals no Sig Op. Took them 8 months and me giving them a call before they realized the error.





			
				meni0n said:
			
		

> Since when is having no driver license means no sig op? All you need to qualify on as a pte is the LSVW.



On my first visit to a recruiting centre I was given a sheet of the minimum qualifications for all trades and it lists a drivers licence for Sig Op. Take ownership of your own situation and know what you need!

I applied for Combat Engineer and was asked for my drivers licence so you might want to make it crystal that you don't need it.


----------



## P-Free

Take ownership?! I went there, talked to a recruiter who was also a SigOp, he explained the whole trade and I took every piece of paper he handed to me. Can't request a piece of paper you know nothing about!


----------



## scottyeH?

looks like my hopes of being SigOp is not likely, I failed my CFAT on my Spatial Ability...I did really good on the vocab and the math...but i guess some people have it some people don't...and it's not something you can really learn..


oh well infantry should be fun


----------



## canadianblue

Too bad, I was kind of looking forward to you going in for a Sig Op since I was going in for one too.

Good luck in the Infantry


----------



## Pte.M13

requires a licence does it? huh... guess that changes from res to reg, cause i many reserve sigs that don't have thiers (mostly highschool kids that joined at 16), however you do need to get your 404's for LSVW as soon as possible.


----------



## tomas

Alright to answer alot of questions. I am a sig Op.. Currently in kingston on my QL3s, and to answer the question NO you do NOT need a civilian drivers licence to be a signal operator, you do however need a 404 that enables you to drive the LSVW that is all, which you can get without having a civi licence, 

I know this because i do not have a civi licence but i have a 404 for staff car (civi pattern vehicle) and LSVW as well as the Milcot 

so if you want to be a signal operator, do not believe the myth you do not need a civilian licence to become a sig op


----------



## D-n-A

It even says on your 404s that you do not require a civilian license to drive DND vehicles(owned or leased).


Anyways, I'm currently being processed for Sig Op in the regs, so hopefully I'll be going to Kingston soon to do my QL3.


----------



## tomas

kingston is fun. except when you have idiots on course with you that cause you to do extras because they like to go out drinking on a thursday night and get so drunk they cant make timings friday morning. 

then.. its not so fun.


----------



## D-n-A

Yea, we had the same problem in Borden.


----------



## tomas

I think its everywhere that sorta problem.  i just wish people would grow up..


----------



## meni0n

Then again, those 2$ thursdays nights were always fun!!


----------



## tomas

they dont exist in borden anymore. sadly  we do have like 4 dollar nights though . i got pleanty drunk in borden.  those times are gone though, im on the ql3s so until I top that.. no partying.


----------



## meni0n

I meant 2$ beers in AJs on thursdays.


----------



## tomas

well ya, though if i do plan on drinking I do it in my apartment.  
though I hear stages in kingston is nice.


----------



## chrisf

Tomas said:
			
		

> they dont exist in borden anymore. sadly   we do have like 4 dollar nights though . i got pleanty drunk in borden.   those times are gone though, im on the ql3s so until I top that.. no partying.



Since when does a Sig Op Ql3 course mean no partying?

I'm actually have difficulty understanding TCCCS without a hang over.


----------



## Sig Mullet

Damn right,
I was drunk through my entire 3's course, its so boring you have to be. I kinda over did it in the end but it was all in good fun.
I was on tomas' course, and I cant believe he would b*tch online for the little bit of cock we got for 1 bad friday, we didnt even lose our wknd. All we had to do is mark time for 45 mins with water breaks.


----------



## EightPistons

Yup, after resending my medical information twice I am supposedly good to go.  Shilo july 4th, anyone else gonna be there?


----------



## Sig_Des

EightPistons said:
			
		

> Yup, after resending my medical information twice I am supposedly good to go.  Shilo july 4th, anyone else gonna be there?



Not gonna be there, but good luck on your BMQ, I probably know quite a bit of your staff.

Enjoy beautiful Shilo, MB. I'll be in Kingston hoisting beers for you  ;D


----------



## scruffy

I just finished the app process and waiting for my call back. Does anyone know when the next batch of training starts for SigOps? Also could any one provide me with some tips into Basic Training?


----------



## canadianblue

The next batch starts August 18th, and after that October.

As for BMQ, take a sense of humour and do as told, but most importantly always have a sense of humor.

PS:Be prepared to be sitting around in PRETC for atleast a few months, I spent close to three months in Borden before going to Kingston.


----------



## MikeL

Theres a QL3 starting Sept 29th also.


----------



## Zombie

Futuretrooper said:
			
		

> PS:Be prepared to be sitting around in PRETC for atleast a few months, I spent close to three months in Borden before going to Kingston.



I assume I will be headed to Borden for a while as well, prior to going to Kingston. Is that for SQ? I have 2 weeks remaining in BMQ, and am going SigOp.


----------



## MikeL

Zombie said:
			
		

> I assume I will be headed to Borden for a while as well, prior to going to Kingston. Is that for SQ? I have 2 weeks remaining in BMQ, and am going SigOp.



SQ is not run at Borden. You will most likely do SQ in Meaford. PRETC in Borden is just a holding unit, wait out there untill you go on course. You will also get your driver wheel done in Borden.


When you are done your BMQ, you will be sent to CFB Borden, an placed in 5 Plt, B Coy, PRETC. Than you will be sent off to do your SQ sometime after that, come back wait out for awhile than do your LS Driver Wheel. Wait some more, than be sent to CFB Kingston to do your QL3.


----------



## rmc_wannabe

Yety another Sig Op hopeful (don't let the name fool you..i gave up on THAT dream a while ago  ). Still in the testing phase of recruitment..but hopefully things will go nicely.


----------



## Armoured Signaller

*RMC-Wannabe:*  Why would you be fooled of the name SigOp?  Something you missed in the recruiting manual somewhere?  LOL

*EightPistons:*  Had a buddy of mine get all hot n bothered that he was off to Kingston for his QL3 a few years back.  Saw him in the Mess over Christmas.  He was all pissed at the universe that he was shuffled to Shilo.  He has always had bad luck in that way.

*Just a SigOp:*   Hell man, TCCCS is MUCH more fun while yer hung over!  Just be glad that you are able to hoist a pint or 4 on your course.  My QL3 back in 1992 was dry!  Was not the most enjoyable time I ever spent.  However, you overcome the issues...

     And yes, for the record, I am a SigOp, formally RTOP; supposedly RadTech in for 14 years and a bit.  I tell you, if you want challenge where you will always be learning, this is the place to be in my opinion.

V.V.V.


----------



## rmc_wannabe

Armoured Signaller said:
			
		

> *RMC-Wannabe:*  Why would you be fooled of the name SigOp?  Something you missed in the recruiting manual somewhere?  LOL




<----------I was reffering to mine . RMC doesn't really appeal to me as it once did. Now, being a Sig Op on the other hand....


----------



## Armoured Signaller

*RMC: *Fair enough there, man.  Good luck in the recruiting/selection process.  If you get posted to Kingston, you'll no doubt run into one of my bretheren, MCpl Homer.  Good guy.


----------



## rmc_wannabe

Armoured Signaller said:
			
		

> *RMC: *Fair enough there, man.  Good luck in the recruiting/selection process.  If you get posted to Kingston, you'll no doubt run into one of my bretheren, MCpl Homer.  Good guy.




thanks  I have my CFATt in the morning, pray for me  :-\


----------



## Canadian Sig

Armoured Signaller said:
			
		

> *RMC: *Fair enough there, man.  Good luck in the recruiting/selection process.  If you get posted to Kingston, you'll no doubt run into one of my bretheren, MCpl Homer.  Good guy.




2 Sigs got a Sgt by that name from the regiment recently. Any chance the "good guy" got promoted and posted?  ;D


----------



## canadianblue

We got our posting preferences this week, Edmonton, Shilo, Winnipeg, Borden, Petawawa. Needless to say I put down Edmonton, Shilo, and Winnipeg. 15 out of 21 are going to Pet, it seems as though for the next few courses thats where the lionshare of sigs go.


----------



## Radop

Armoured Signaller said:
			
		

> *RMC: *Fair enough there, man.  Good luck in the recruiting/selection process.  If you get posted to Kingston, you'll no doubt run into one of my bretheren, MCpl Homer.  Good guy.




Obviously, you have failed to keep in contact with him for at least a year and a half as Homer was promoted a Jan 05 and posted to Pet Jul 06 as Cnd Sig makes reference to.  The good guy is correct though.

Cnd Sig, You prepping to go to the big sandbox?


----------



## Canadian Sig

Radop said:
			
		

> Obviously, you have failed to keep in contact with him for at least a year and a half as Homer was promoted a Jan 05 and posted to Pet Jul 06 as Cnd Sig makes reference to.  The good guy is correct though.
> 
> Cnd Sig, You prepping to go to the big sandbox?


Nah, I keep volunteering and they keep sending the new kids...lol


----------



## luck881

Canadian Sig said:
			
		

> Nah, I keep volunteering and they keep sending the new kids...lol


Noone wants you... deal with it!


----------



## SigOpDraco

Hey,

I start my BMQ on Aug 7 and my trade selection is Sig Ops. 

So I'm guessing I'll be going to Kingston after, where my father was as well. Unfortunatly, in different circumstances. He graduated from RMC, I'm still going for a hook to hang from.

Took Signals after I was denied Combat Engineer because me eyes failed me.

I do my swearing in at Missasauga on July 19th.


----------



## MikeL

After BMQ, you will goto PRETC in CFB Borden, than be sent off sometime during your stay there to do SQ in Meaford(most likely), do your driver wheel sometime after than wait there till your QL3 in Kingston starts.


----------



## SigOpDraco

Silly me, 

should have read that pamphlet a bit more carefully  

Interesting to note they updated the SigOp video on the recruiting website since the last time I looked.


----------



## armyrules

I myself am a Sig Op hopeful I was Infantry but I chose Sig Op instead it sounds very interesting! plus my girlfriends dad is a Sig Op and from what he can tell me the job sounds very fufilling. I just reapplied I mailed out my apps yesterday so I should hear from the Ottawa CFRC soon i hope well good luck to all playing the waiting game with me.


----------



## canadianblue

Yeah they really "sexified" the trade on that video.


----------



## EightPistons

Futuretrooper said:
			
		

> Yeah they really "sexified" the trade on that video.


lol 
everything related to advertising something is sexified these days


----------



## SigOpDraco

Futuretrooper said:
			
		

> Yeah they really "sexified" the trade on that video.



I noted how flashy it was compared to the old one I saw in December when I handed in my application.   :bullet:


----------



## rmc_wannabe

One step closer to being a Sig op....i passed all my pre enrollemtn tests...now i play the waiting game.....oh joy


----------



## Mojo Magnum

i couldn't help but notice your name, "rmc wanna be", does this mean you're going to RMC?  or will you be joining us lowly non com types at the top of the hill in Kingston?


----------



## rmc_wannabe

Mojo Magnum said:
			
		

> i couldn't help but notice your name, "rmc wanna be", does this mean you're going to RMC?  or will you be joining us lowly non com types at the top of the hill in Kingston?



Don't let the name fool you... its a tad bit outdated  ;D

Bit of an update...i've been offered a Sig Op position...getting sworn in on the 16th and its off to BMQ on the 18th.

lowly NCMs? not so lowly in my eyes...NCMs are the ones on the _top_ of the hill


----------



## officer.phil

How long has it taken for most of you to get a call back? I'm planning to apply right on my 16th birthday to the Reserve Force for SigOp. Nice to talk to some people who are already in the trade and know what's it requires. But for all these courses required, like the BMQ, SQ, and the QL3....do they do these courses during the summer too? Can't afford to miss school.


----------



## D3V1L6

Armoured Signaller said:
			
		

> And yes, for the record, I am a SigOp, formally RTOP; supposedly RadTech in for 14 years and a bit.  I tell you, if you want challenge where you will always be learning, this is the place to be in my opinion.
> 
> V.V.V.



Yeah, if you like working your ass off, bending over backwards to please everyon, taking all your self aquired knowledge about the "greatest comms system in the world" so that you can improvise due to kit shortages and equipment glitches and not being recognized for any of the previously mentioned... Be a sig op...  oh and what can you do after 10-20 years of service if you get out....absolutely nothing.  Dont be fooled, there are 3 types of sig ops... the static ones, the satellite ones, and the Field ones. Wherever you start after training will most likely be the same place you retire.  Choose carefully .


----------



## Radop

Funny,  I have done everything in this trade except MACS or a commcen in Canada.  I have deployed as HQ staff in Rwanda, SDS in the Golan, Fwd CP in Kabul, Lt Det Comd Commcen Super in Senegal and Mission team leader for advance satillite system implementations in Kandahar.  I have worked TCCCS from a radvan, iltis, TCV, Trunk Node, HQ Node and Rad Node.  I wrote papers on SOPs of the system and deficiencies there within.  I have been a member of the SRC, Lt Det and Hy Det in NCCIS Comms world.  I worked D Tp when it was first stood up as server deployment dets.  I was a member of the first Troop of the TAT.  I have also been trained in IRPVs, LTACS and 106 as well as more current radios such as the TAC Sat.  So I can see were you get that what you start off with is what you will always be especially if you don't push to get on courses to improve your trade knowledge.  If you don't like the trade your in or what you are doing, there are two options, GET OUT or Remuster!


----------

